# Kaniabikes



## supernase (28. März 2012)

Hallo Leute
so kurz vor Ostern auf der Jagd nach nem Bike für meinen Sohn lief mir beim Händler das über den Weg Kaniabike .Leider brauche ich ein 16" doch ich weiß was der Osterhase in ein paar Jahren bringt. Das Gewicht ist echt sensationell.
Auf Islabikes bin ich schon im Forum aufmerksam geworden doch es ist noch was anderes wenn man es beim Händler anschauen kann und den kleinen mal Probesitzen kann.


----------



## chris5000 (29. März 2012)

Achte dann drauf, dass Du ein 2012er Modell bekommst und keins von 2011 oder davor. Die 2012er haben eine neue Geometrie. Bei den älteren 20"ern war die Gemotrie durch ein zu hoch sitzendes Tretlager versaut. Hoffentlich sitzt es bei den Neuen nun nicht zu tief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernase (29. März 2012)

Das schreibt ja auch der Hersteller auf der Homepage und laut meinem Händler werden vom Herstellerseiten auch keine Restbestände wegen des Problems, wie in der Branche üblich, zu Sonderkonditionen abverkauft. Was ich in dem Fall echt fair finde. Ist eben dieses Jahr kein Auslaufschnäppchen drin.
Bei meinem Händer ist Ausprobieren möglich und spätestens da würde es auffallen.


----------



## Diman (29. März 2012)

Ich habe auch ganz zufällig im Baumarkt eine echte Alternative zu Islabikes gefunden.(zumindest preislich) Man muss auch nicht unbedingt alle drei Monate "Kaniabike"-Fred aufmachen.



chris5000 schrieb:


> Bei den älteren 20"ern war die Gemotrie durch ein zu hoch sitzendes Tretlager versaut. Hoffentlich sitzt es bei den Neuen nun nicht zu tief...


----------



## chris5000 (29. März 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Das schreibt ja auch der Hersteller auf der Homepage[...]wegen des Problems



Wo denn? Wird da echt irgendwo zugegeben, dass bis 2012 Räder mit zu hohen Tretlagern verkauft wurden?


----------



## Cyborg (29. März 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wo denn? Wird da echt irgendwo zugegeben, dass es bis 2012 ein Problem mit zu hohen Tretlagern gab?



UNSER SCHNÃPPCHEN! 
Kaniabike "Twenty" PUR *Modell 11 *
Art.Nr.:K0001

mehr Infovergleichen


Statt 399,00 â¬(Unser regulÃ¤rer Preis.)
jetzt nur359,00 â¬*




Also Keniabikes ist bei mir unten durch und zwar 123%.


----------



## Pan Tau (29. März 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wo denn? Wird da echt irgendwo zugegeben, dass bis 2012 Räder mit zu hohen Tretlagern verkauft wurden?



"Gegenüber dem Prototypen (oben auf den Bildern), der mittlerweile (Stand Frühjahr 2012) von unserem 3. Kind gefahren wird und ca.2800 km ohne jegliches Problem auf den reifen hat, wurde das Serienmodell des Kaniabike Twenty leicht verändert: Verstärkter Steuerkopf, Ahead-Vorbau fürschnelleren Wechsel (Mitwachsen)

Dem Wunsch nach mehr Farblichkeit kommen wir seit 2012nach, nun gibt es als Auswahl auch ein peppiges Himmelblau. Das Kaniabike TwentyModell 2012 bekam darüber hinaus ein leicht abgesenktes Tretlager (geradeFahranfänger kommen so schneller am Boden an mit der Fußspitze) sowie ein paarmehr Anlötsockel, so dass es nun mit Shiftn Grow auch mit einer leichtenZweifach-Tretkurbel ausgestattet werden kann (also mit 16 Gängen). Aber auch dieModelle von 2011 sind mit kleinen Hilfsmitteln nachzurüsten wenn gewünscht. (Dieetwas mehr Bodenfreiheit der 2011-Modellen wird gern von Kindern genutzt, diemehr im Gelände unterwegs sind  daher werden die Modellreihen 2011 und 2012auch weiterhin parallel angeboten).

Die Kaniabikes Twentyfour Modelljahr 2012 bekamen einenneu gestalteten Rahmen, der zum einen ein nachträgliches Aufrüsten mit ShiftnGrow auf 16 Gänge ermöglicht, zum anderen kann der Rahmen auch mit einerspeziell kindgerechten Federgabel kombiniert werden. Auch hier bieten wir dieModellreihen 2011 und 2012 weiterhin parallel an, da optisch gesehen beideRahmentypen ihre Liebhaber haben." (Quelle: http://www.kaniabikes.de/kaniabike/)

...kein Kommentar!


----------



## zaskar76 (29. März 2012)

Ich finds gut, dass die auch Rahmensets einzeln verhökern. Sieht gar nicht schlecht aus, hoffe nur, dass jetzt nach den ganzen Schreien das Tretlager nicht zu tief ist in Kurven beim trampeln, müsste man gucken was mit 40mm Untersetzung geht.

Entgegen all den Dingern aus der Vergangenheit, find ich es gut wenn sich der Kritik angenommen wird.


----------



## Cyborg (30. März 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Entgegen all den Dingern aus der Vergangenheit, find ich es gut wenn sich der Kritik angenommen wird.


Einer der Hauptkritikpunkte waren doch primitive Sales & Marketing Tricks. Mit jedem auch recht unbedeutenden Fest tachen die Nasen auf und erzählen Märchengeschichten nach dem Motto


> so kurz vor Ostern auf der Jagd nach nem Bike für meinen Sohn lief mir beim Händler das über den Weg Kaniabike


vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen


> wenn es super leicht sein soll, dann das http://www.kaniabikes.de/modelle-2012/ hatte die Bikes schon selbst bei nem Händler in der Hand, das Scott daneben wirkte Bockschwehr laut Wage des Händlers 2,3 kg Differenz und das ist ne menge Holz


(Dass das Scott 2fach Kurbel und die Federgabel hat spielt natürlich keine Rolle)

marode Vorjahresmodelle werden doch abverkauft 


> keine Restbestände wegen des Problems, wie in der Branche üblich, zu Sonderkonditionen abverkauft


auch Delius Klasing war dran, obwohl im Test Kaniabikes als Musterrad verwendet wurde.


> So ist das eben bei Delius Klasing. Wenn man genau schaut sind nur die Testsieger, die in den vorigen oder folgenden Heften inserieren.



Zu guter Letzt kommen noch Horrorgeschichten über durch eine Lenkbegrenzung fast getöten Kinder. Zum Glück keine eigenen, sondern nur von Patient. 


> Neben Kopfverletzungen sind innere Verletzungen die gefährlichsten für Kinder, indem sie die Lenkerenden in den Bauch bekommen. Mit Begrenzung kann sich der Lenker im Notfall nicht wegdrehen.
> Aus diesem Grund hat Puky diese Kindergriffe mit Knauf am Ende. Der Sohn von einem meiner Patienten lag aus diesem Grund ne Woche in der Klinik.


----------



## supernase (30. März 2012)

Also 
nachdem ich hier so Kritiken bekomme muss ich zugeben, dass meine Recherchen unzureichend waren. Trotzdem bin ich immer noch von den gesehenen Bikes begeister.
Zu Cyborgs Beitrag möchte ich mich öffentlich eigentlich nicht äußern. Ich trete hier nicht wie manch andere anonym auf. Mehr möchte ich öffentich dazu nichtmehr sagen.


----------



## Cyborg (30. März 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Zu Cyborgs Beitrag möchte ich mich öffentlich eigentlich nicht äußern. Ich trete hier nicht wie manch andere anonym auf. Mehr möchte ich öffentich dazu nichtmehr sagen.


Willst oder kannst nicht? Öffentich Märchen zu erzählen kannst du offensichtlich gut. Recherche nächstes mal besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (30. März 2012)

Solang da nix giftiges dran ist oder riesen Sauereien bei der Fertigung ablaufen, kann sich der Hersteller/Vertriebler wegen mir jeden Tag öffentlich ne Banane in den Hintern schieben, dafür sind leichte Rahmen mit ordentlicher Geo einfach zu selten.


----------



## supernase (30. März 2012)

Hallo zaskar76
da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## supernase (30. März 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wo denn? Wird da echt irgendwo zugegeben, dass bis 2012 Räder mit zu hohen Tretlagern verkauft wurden?



Auf der Homepage Ideen Weiterentwicklung

Dann leider nochmals zu cyborg zwecks Horrorgeschichten 
http://www.sterntaler-duesseldorf.d...dheit/Mein_Kind_ist_vom_Fahrrad_gestuerzt.pdf
http://books.google.de/books?id=TKC...#v=onepage&q=bauchtrauma fahrradsturz&f=false Seite 427 aus dem Lehrbuch Ultraschalldiagnostik in Pädiatrie und Kinderchirurgie: Lehrbuch und Atlas Stumpfes Bauchtrauma nach Fahrradsturz nur dass du es auch verstehst Pädiatrie ist Kinderheilkunde.

http://books.google.de/books?id=6Kl...#v=onepage&q=fahrradsturz Bauchtrauma&f=false

Es kommt öfter vor als mann denkt und wenn du von etwas keine Ahnung hast halt die Klappe und mach andere User einfach nicht so dumm an.


----------



## Diman (2. April 2012)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> dafür sind leichte Rahmen mit ordentlicher Geo einfach zu selten.


Ab 20" gibt es genug Kinderräder mit leichtem Rahmen und _ordentlicher_ Geo.

Isla 






Scott





Speci





BMC (blast bl20)





Velotraum (Rahmenset bekommst hier auch einzeln)





Cube 





Zu Not auch Kona Rahmen bei CRC.

__



ps: Mit Bananen ist keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2012)

1360+680 Gram Rahmen/Gabelset - viel Spass beim weiter selektieren .


----------



## altcarver (2. April 2012)

Moin,

thema tretlagerhöhe:
Was zählt, ist die Bodenfreiheit der Pedale:
hersteller                          tretlagerhöhe über Grund                          kurbellänge     Bodenfreiheit            
cube 20"                                                                230                                                                                              127                                       103
Kaniabikes 20" 2012       210                                127                      83
Moskito                        220                                140                     80

ZDF-Zahlen/Daten/Fakten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernase (3. April 2012)

Das Gesamtpaket muss einfach Passen. Dazu gehört wie schon geschrieben wurde ein vernünftiger Rahmen. 
Dann muss man sich jedoch fragen braucht mein Kind eine Federgabel, denn die wiegen.
Das Gewicht ist bei den kleinen sicher ein wichtiger Faktor und ist aus diesem Grund eine Zweifachkurbel nötig? Auch wird es für die kleinen einfacher zu bedienen.

Scott 20" verbaut ne 2 fach Kurbel 42-34Z mit der Übersetzung Kassette 14-28Z
Isla Kassette 12-32 ein Kettenblatt vorne eben so
Kania 11-32Z und 32Z
Cube 13-34Z und 36Z
Erscheint mir doch deutlich sinniger.


----------



## Diman (3. April 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Das Gesamtpaket muss einfach Passen.


Und es passt bei Kania einfach nicht. Räder, die beim kleinen Kunden reifen in Verbindung mit zweifelhaften PR-Aktionen sind für mich einfach ein No-Go. 



supernase schrieb:


> Dazu gehört wie schon geschrieben wurde ein vernünftiger Rahmen.
> Dann muss man sich jedoch fragen braucht mein Kind eine Federgabel, denn die wiegen.
> Das Gewicht ist bei den kleinen sicher ein wichtiger Faktor und ist aus diesem Grund eine Zweifachkurbel nötig? Auch wird es für die kleinen einfacher zu bedienen.


Diese Fragen beantwortet jeder für sich selbst. Ja, da wo wir fahren ist eine 2x oder gar eine 3x - Kurbel nötig. Ja, wir brauchen eine Federgabel. Mein Sohnemann fährt X.0/X.9 und hat sich noch nie wg. schwierigem Handling beschwert.



supernase schrieb:


> Erscheint mir doch deutlich sinniger.


Noch einfacher und sinniger ist dann nur SSP.



altcarver schrieb:


> ZDF-Zahlen/Daten/Fakten....


Nachdem die Bike-"Entwickler" von Kania endlich in den Foren nachgelesen haben wie die seien soll. Reife Leistung. 



zaskar76 schrieb:


> 1360+680 Gram Rahmen/Gabelset - viel Spass beim weiter selektieren .


Ach das geht einfach, Scott Scale JR 20. Meine Auswahl für meinen Sohn war
1) Laufrad Puky wg. Trittbrett, wo man die Füße schön abstellen kann.
2) 16" Isla Cnoc, gibt es nichts besseres auf dem Markt
3) GT Outbond 20" für die Schule
4) Speci Hotrock A1 FS 24" mit 11" Rahmen, der Sohnemann hat sich im Radladen entschieden
5) Scott Scale JR 20, da 24" ein wenig zu groß war
6) Kona Hula 24" mit 13" Rahmen für die Schule
7) noch in Planung BMC Trailfox 2 und Cannondale Flash 3
Mit der Auswahl bin zufrieden nur 4) und 5) hätte ich getauscht.


----------



## zaskar76 (3. April 2012)

.


----------



## Diman (4. April 2012)

Nein @_zaskar76_ das Mehrgewicht hat mich nicht gestört, weil es wg. der Federgabel zustande kommt. Genau so wenig stört mich das Mehrgewicht SSP -> Kettenschaltung, V-Brakes -> Disk etc. Es ist immer noch möglich eine leichte Starrgabel einzubauen und schon sind wir bei dem Gewicht von Kania 20", da der Rahmen von Scott nicht schwerer ist. Vllt. ist/war die Diskussion "blöd", ist aber immer noch kein Grund sich abzumelden. Ich bin aus dem Thema raus.


----------



## Cyborg (10. April 2012)

supernase schrieb:


> Es kommt öfter vor als mann denkt und wenn du von etwas keine Ahnung hast halt die Klappe und mach andere User einfach nicht so dumm an.


Selbstverständlich können die Stürze auch gefährliche Verletzungen nach sich ziehen. Das stand gar nicht zur Debatte. Nun stellt eine Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung keine reale Gefahr für ernsthafte Verletzungen dar. Ganz egal welche Märchen du erzählst. Es ist aber ungemein beruhigend überall von Experten umgeben zu sein.


----------



## supernase (10. April 2012)

Hier nimmt Puki nochmals Stellung Zum Thema Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung . Und darum geht es, es erhöht deutlich das Risiko von solchen Verletzungen. Das gilt nicht nur für Laufräder sondern auch für Kinderräder. Herr Experte


----------



## Cyborg (11. April 2012)

Kokua sieht aber die Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung als ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal. Auch Stiftung Warentest bewertet Kokua-Laufräder durchwegs gut. Und was weiter? Das sind nur die _Meinungen_ der Hersteller, die keine praxisbezogene Relevanz haben.

ps: Mir fällt kein Puky Rad, was ich gerne kaufen würde. Bleischwer.


----------



## supernase (11. April 2012)

Also Herr Experte dann schau dir die Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung von Kokua-Laufräder an. Der ist nicht vergleichbar mit Metallanschlägen. Er besteht aus einem Bummiband welches ausgehängt werden kann und in Extremsituationen nachgibt. Wie du mir schon vorgeworfen hast vergleiche nicht Äpfel und Birnen.
Und du kannst dir sicher sein, eine klassische Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung erhöht das Risiko eines stumpfen Bauchtraumas deutlich. 
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren 
Mit dem Gewicht der Puky Räder geb ich dir Recht doch sicherheitstechnisch sind die schon durchdacht mit den Griffen als auch die Bremsen am Laufrad.


----------



## supernase (11. April 2012)

Sorry ich hab mir nur das Kokua-Laufräder  angesehen. Falls das Holzmodell gut abgeschnitten hat haben die Tester jegliche vorliegende Erfahrung im Bereich der Sicherheit Ignoriert.
Auch finde ich es fraglich wegen Schadstoffen in Reifen das Laufrad ab zu werten mein Kind soll nicht an den Reifen lutschen.
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es von ÖKO test ein Kinderhängertest. Es wurde ein Modell Sieger da es keine Schadstoffen im Sonnenverdeck hatte. Jedoch war dieses Modell im ADAC Crashtest das schlechteste. 
Wo ist nun die akutere Gefahr für die Gesundheit?
Wurde die Form der Verletzungsmuster im Test mit berücksichtigt?
Was war ausschlaggebend für die Sicherheit wie wurde getestet?


----------



## supernase (11. April 2012)

Sorry ich hab mir nur das Kokua-Laufräder angesehen. Falls das Holzmodell gut abgeschnitten hat haben die Tester jegliche vorliegende Erfahrung im Bereich der Sicherheit Ignoriert.
Auch finde ich es fraglich wegen Schadstoffen in Reifen das Laufrad ab zu werten mein Kind soll nicht an den Reifen lutschen.
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es von ÖKO test ein Kinderhängertest. Es wurde ein Modell Sieger da es keine Schadstoffen im Sonnenverdeck hatte. Jedoch war dieses Modell im ADAC Crashtest das schlechteste. 
Wo ist nun die akutere Gefahr für die Gesundheit?
Wurde die Form der Verletzungsmuster im Test mit berücksichtigt?
Was war ausschlaggebend für die Sicherheit wie wurde getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bokimava (14. April 2012)

Puky mag ja schwere Raeder bauen aber die Dinger fahren sehr gut und mein Sohn, wird jetzt 4, faehrt das Ding super und kommt super schnell auf Tempo damit. 

Was Firmen fuer Werbung machen um ein Produkt zu vermarkten, ist doch piepegal........!?
Kaufe mir doch nen Liter Baerenmarke-Milch weil die schmeckt und nicht weil ein suesser Baer auf ner Alm steht und die Milch aus ner Kanne in ein Glas giesst und das doch soooooo knuffig und fisch aissieht....

@ Cyborg und Supernase

Lenkradbegrenzung finde ich, ist fahrlaessige Koerperverletzung von Werk aus.
Ich habe mal nen Abflug nach vorne gemacht mit ner beschi££enen Lenkradbegrenzung, der Griff hat mir nen Bluterguss fuer ca. 4 Monate verpasst und Schmerzen wie sau.
Weil der Lenker fast 90 Grad in den Himmel ragte........


----------



## acmecorp (15. April 2012)

bokimava schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nen Abflug nach vorne gemacht mit ner beschiÂ£Â£enen Lenkradbegrenzung, der Griff hat mir nen Bluterguss fuer ca. 4 Monate verpasst und Schmerzen wie sau.
> Weil der Lenker fast 90 Grad in den Himmel ragte........



Und ohne wÃ¤re der Lenker flach gewesen? Mir ist das gleiche ohne Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung passiert und hatte GlÃ¼ck, dass eine Rippe getroffen wurde, sonst wÃ¤râs durch die Bauchdecke gegangen. Seitdem verschraube ich Gabelschaft und Vorbau nicht mehr so fest, das bringt wesentlich mehr Sicherheit als eine ab- oder anwesende Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung.


----------



## Y_G (15. April 2012)

also die Lenkerbegrnzung vom Cnoc16 ist egal, haben wir bei einem Abflug am WE getestet. Hat sich einfach durchgedreht


----------



## bokimava (15. April 2012)

@acmecorp

nein er waere nicht flach gewesen, ABER er haette auch nicht senkrecht in die Luft geragt....sodass ich NICHT direkt von oben drauf gedonnert waere. Ich meine in der Regel macht nen Knirps von 4 keine Abfluege die es ermoeglichen so stark von oben aufs Rad zu fliegen, wuerde ich sagen, aber pervers find ich es trotzdem.


----------



## supernase (16. April 2012)

Zur Häufigkeit eines Stumpfen Bauchtrauma Ursachen und andere Infos hier  da erübrigen sich alle weiteren Diskussionen über die Verletzung selbst.
Unumstritten müsste auch sein, dass eine Lenkeinschlagsbegrenzung dieses Risiko erhöhen. 
Ich hoffe das müsste jedem einleuchten.


----------



## alexx80 (10. Dezember 2014)

Kaniabikes für Weihnachten in Wien lagernd!!
Hab beim fahrradgeschäft ums Eck Fahrrad18 noch einige wenige Kania basic gesehen, nachdem im Sommer alles hoffnungslos ausverkauft war, vielleicht braucht ja noch jm ein Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Nebenbei, die neuen Modelle wo's kein team/ Basic mehr gibt  sind preislich in der Mitte, also teurer als das Basic, aber gewichtsmäßig nicht viel leichter...


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Dezember 2014)

Laut der Radsport Smit Homepage 250 Gramm leichter und 40 Euro teurer als das 2014er twentyfour Basic


----------



## alexx80 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ohne Pedale sind 150g Unterschied angegeben, 8,7 zu 8,85 wusste das pedalgewicht vom 2015er nicht, umso besser! Ärger mich nämlich ein bisschen, dass ich kein Team mehr bekomme, das um nochmal 40 mehr doch nochmal 400g leichter war oder eben 300g, wenn Pedale beim neuen nur 260 statt 360 haben


----------



## Taurus1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Im Shop von Kaniabikes.com gibt es anscheinend noch einige wenige Twentyfour Large Team:
http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder-24/Kaniabike-Twentyfour-Large-Team-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke, hab ich gesehen, sind halt nochmal 20 Euro teurer als im Geschäft und Versand kommt auch noch dazu, nach Österreich, warte mal ab, noch passt das 20 Zoll halbwegs...


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt auch auf der Poison Seite noch Bikes in 20" und 24" zum Sonderpreis, leider kein Gewicht angegeben.
Kann man aber anrufen, die sind sehr nett und geben auch Auskunft.
Sabine


----------



## alexx80 (12. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Das 24 zoll um  699 wiegt lt Angabe schon mal 10,3, die Sonderangebote muss ich erst anschauen, das handyinternet ist grade ziemlich langsam..


----------



## KIV (14. Dezember 2014)

Lt. Auskunft von Herrn Fischer wird es weiterhin eine Team-/Custom-Variante geben. Die ist dann aber noch leichter, was bei entsprechender Qualität vermutlich auch etwas kostspieliger sein dürfte...


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Dezember 2014)

alexx80 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Das 24 zoll um  699 wiegt lt Angabe schon mal 10,3, die Sonderangebote muss ich erst anschauen, das handyinternet ist grade ziemlich langsam..


20" für 299€ und 24" für 349€, Preis ist ganz ok


----------



## alexx80 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja, den  Poison sonderpreis find ich auch verlockend, glaub aber, es wird ein kania werden! Bin gespannt auf d custom Variante, wenn's nicht zu teuer wird.LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syvota (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
nachdem meine Tochter im Laden auf einem Kania Rad (20 Zoll large) gesessen hat, ist das Puky inakzeptabel... Lieder sprengt der Neupreis unser Budget - hat vielleicht jemand ein gebrauchtes zu verkaufen? Ich würde mich über Angebote freuen.
Alternativ haben wir über ein Kubike nachgedacht, da es den Daten nach dem Kania sehr ähnlich ist und laut den Forenbeiträgen auch sonst gut zu sein scheint.


----------



## trifi70 (12. Januar 2015)

Das Kubike ist sicher ne prima Alternative, liegt aber preislich doch ähnlich. Gebraucht (noch) kaum zu bekommen. Zudem sind die Gebrauchtpreise (egal ob Kania oder Kubike) auch nicht die gravierende Ersparnis, da muss man schon ziemliches Glück haben, um ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Das Risiko, jetzt auf Schnäppchen zu warten, wäre mir zu hoch. Erfahrungsgemäß geht der Lagerfüllstand der gefragten Hersteller gegen Ostern Richtung 0 und Du hast gar kein Rad bzw. kaufst doch ein Puky... Möglicherweise hilft es ja, wenn Oma und Opa etc. was dazugeben? Dann gibt es eben statt lauter "Kleinzeug", was oft eh bald in der Ecke liegt, ein schönes neues Fahrrad.


----------



## KIV (12. Januar 2015)

Ergänzend möchte ich noch einbringen, dass das Geld nicht wirklich weg ist (und es auch nur temporär zu einem anderen rotiert).
Der Wierderverkaufserlös liegt so nah am Neupreis, dass die Nutzungskosten tatsächlich sehr niedrig liegen.
Du kannst den Lack an gefährteten Stellen auch mit Folie schützen, so dass der Wert möglichst hoch erhalten bleibt.

Die Lackqualität ist sehr gut, unser 24" sieht trotz täglicher, intensiver Nutzung (auch als Alltagsrad und ohne Ständer) noch absolut top aus.

Mit nem Kaniabike machste nix verkehrt...


----------



## alexx80 (12. Januar 2015)

Kann mich trifi nur anschließen, gute gebrauchte kinderräder sind selten zu bekommen u sehr wertstabil, neu kaufen ist also ok!


----------



## syvota (12. Januar 2015)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich hab tatsächlich gestern über ebay kleinanzeigen ein gebrauchtes Kania angeboten bekommen. Ist allerdings älter (noch bevor es die Unterscheidung small und large gab). Dennoch in gutem Zustand und der Preis wäre auch ok  (ist  zu Ostern abholbar ;-) Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede  zu den neueren Modellen? Der Verkäufer schrieb, dass seine Kinder gut bis zum Wechsel auf ein 24er mit dem Rad fahren konnten.


----------



## KIV (12. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, lag bei älteren Kaniabike twenty das Tretlager etwas höher, das Oberrohr ging evtl auch nicht so weit runter - ich könnte mich aber irren...


----------



## duke209 (12. Januar 2015)

Servus,

mein kleiner hat am 24.12. ein Twenty bekommen. Wir haben auch schon gleich nen 35er Vorbau montiert und als Highlight Mow Joe 2.0 light. 

Als nächstes wollt ich ein RD-M760 XT Inverse verbauen, leider ist der Käfig zu lang. 
Jetzt such vergeblich ein XT/XTR mit short bzw. Medium.


----------



## KIV (13. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mein kleiner hat am 24.12. ein Twenty bekommen. Wir haben auch schon gleich nen 35er Vorbau montiert und als Highlight Mow Joe 2.0 light.
> 
> ...


Wenn das auch inverse sein muß, könnte das schwierig werden. Hast Du schon mal überlegt, selbst einen kurzen Käfig zu bauen - oder den vorhandenen zu kürzen..?


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2015)

alexx80 schrieb:


> Ja, den  Poison sonderpreis find ich auch verlockend, glaub aber, es wird ein kania werden! Bin gespannt auf d custom Variante, wenn's nicht zu teuer wird.LG



Wenn du die Standard-Variante nimmst und selber schrauben magst, bitte einfach melden. eventuell sinkt der Preis auch, wenn du die Teile, die du eh tauschen magst, gleich weg lässt...


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mein kleiner hat am 24.12. ein Twenty bekommen. Wir haben auch schon gleich nen 35er Vorbau montiert und als Highlight Mow Joe 2.0 light.
> 
> ...


Bei ebay: XT-Schaltwerk RD-M773 GS, kurzer Käfig
oder hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/525325-shimano-xtr-rd-m-952


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (13. Januar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Bei ebay: XT-Schaltwerk RD-M773 GS, kurzer Käfig
> oder hier:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/525325-shimano-xtr-rd-m-952



773er Serie ist a) Shadow, also noch schwerer zu bedienen und b) keine Inverse-Technik mehr.

Das 952er ginge, aber nicht mehr im Markt.


----------



## duke209 (13. Januar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Wenn das auch inverse sein muß, könnte das schwierig werden. Hast Du schon mal überlegt, selbst einen kurzen Käfig zu bauen - oder den vorhandenen zu kürzen..?



Ja, hab's jetzt zerlegt und werd versuchen nen GS Käfig zu bekommen....nur welcher von welchem Modell an mein vorhandenes RD-M760 passt, ist mir noch unklar. Die Auswahl an no-Inverse ist ja groß, hoffe finde ein passendes. 

Kürzen?? Ginge nur mit trennen/schweißen....kein Plan davon


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2015)

Mach mal ein foto vom abgenommenen Käfig. Vl. Hab ich was zu Hause...


----------



## Fisch123 (13. Januar 2015)

Schaltwerke gibt es genug!
Inverse brauchst du nicht unbedingt geht ab xt auch ohne. Gute Hüllen und Züge und gut verlegt ist die halbe Miete! 
Da brauchst du kein Schaltwerk umbauen.
Fahr mal eine Saison mit Inverse und Drehgriff, dann wirst du wissen wie das ist,
sich danach wieder umzugewöhnen.


----------



## alexx80 (13. Januar 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Wenn du die Standard-Variante nimmst und selber schrauben magst, bitte einfach melden. eventuell sinkt der Preis auch, wenn du die Teile, die du eh tauschen magst, gleich weg lässt...


Danke für den Tipp, wobei selber schrauben wahrscheinlich keine Option ist;-)
Momentan passt sie noch halbwegs auf das Beinn 20l, vielleicht wart ich noch ab, ob sich's über d Saison ausgeht, mal schauen. Wo sind Julian u du denn so unterwegs? Lg


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2015)

Momentan immer noch im Umland von Stockerau. Ab Spätsommer auch öfters in Klosterneuburg.


----------



## alexx80 (14. Januar 2015)

Na vielleicht seh'n wir euch mal
 Am Rad erkennen wir Julian bestimmt ;-)


----------

